# June Produce to stock up on



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Apricots 
Bell Peppers 
Blackberries 
Blueberries 
Cantaloupe 
Cherries 
Cucumbers 
Eggplant 
Garlic 
Green Beans 
Honeydew Melon 
Lima Beans 
Peaches 
Plums 
Raspberries 
Strawberries 
Summer Squash and Zucchini 
Tomatoes 
Watermelon

Bon Appetit! 
Lisa and Daisy

https://madmimi.com/p/dea35a?fe=1&p...6209-321188e5546b31517795751e2f8a30bc9092fbcd


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

and a couple of dehydrators.


----------

